# new pb



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

HI all, I have been busy with the bream classic but I got out in the kayak for a fish in the derwent today landing another pb from the yak.
It was 64cm and weighed 6lb.
sam


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top effort Sam. Congrats on hte PB. How did you do it?


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

peril, I got it on a sx40.
It took it a rod length out from the kayak and he played up heaps, I think it jumped three times and took four masive runs.
I played the fish for ages as I didn't wan't to rush him to the net and risk loosing him.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ+HkiAAAA9fgAASQAUAAIQFGAAuY56AIABQoABoGTIGqfop5TRk00NPRCAzKKxaQWxEMSi+z0kDvZMze8RNkjFY4vDsExU0SmEpnV/k2Vi48PX4u5IpwoSAfDyRAA==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

God Damn!

Very, very nice fish...

Well Done


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Put that Kimono Dragon down - they are dangerous!


Isn't that what Occy keeps telling the Japanese tourists that he has?

I think you meant Komodo Dragon Kraley :lol:


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Bloody top fish Sam








Great stuff!


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Real nice fish Sam. Do you target these trout at a certain time of year down there, or is it any time of year option ? I'm starting to work on some of Victoria's sea-run brown population. It's nothing like tassies though. Have you fished Arthurs ? I saw a pic of a guy I know with a 6.5 kg brown he took from there I think. He said it was chasing minnows in about 1/2 metre of water when he caught it! Would love to have the options for trout fishing you have down there. p.s. how have drought conditions effected tassies waters? Mick


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Top fish Sam 8) 8) 8)

Did you manage any others while you were out?

I really want to get one of those sea runners.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

mick, I normaly fish the derwent from september to november.
this is the prime time for searunners as they are chasing whitebait.
this year has been the best year for searun trout I have ever seen bcause the lack of rain we have had.
sam


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

vert, just the one mate.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Sam, a top fish. Is that Tassie Rob's favourite waterway? It looks a bit like it from the pic. I reckon it would be a top place to target sea runners if it is. I think I will have to renew my freshwater licence and hit the Huon.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome trout mate  Ya gotta go home happy with one of those in the bag.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Bloody Hell!

Brilliant effort mate, Well done. Just how good are those SX 40s? I reckon anything that swims will eat em.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

...............................BIG THUMBS UP 8)


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

scott, yep TassieRob knows that peice of water well.
sam


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Corker of a fish Sam...bloody beaut. Taking ya lure that close to your yak is a surprise..no wonder he went nuts in close.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, beats the hell out of my PB brownie, Sam. Mind you, I haven't been fishing for them for a long while... Great fish, great yak. Well done...


----------

